# Trip to NISMO Omori - PICS



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, no matter how many times I see Bean
and Hipogtr's cars, I always take a lot of pics.
It seems I always notice something new they 
have done/added since the last time I saw their 
cars.

We were also treated to the Z Tune, again.
Thanks to DCD for having them bring it out,
also thanks to DCD for the Carbonare discount
@ NISMO!! 

Wait no longer, here are the pics:































































































































And now for the Materpiece, my new pride and joy:









































































No, I did not get that Z Tune, just wishing though.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Excellent pics as always!!!

Wow, that is some nice iron! Z-Tune #1 huh...:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Holy **** I wish i was there, great shots and even greater cars


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

was a great day thanks guys for everything

that z tune was just madness, everyones gtrs were great

yeah thanks dino for hte lift, really appreciate it

couldnt believe they got the z tune out too ! hehe


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Im having tears in my eyes when i see those pics


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent pics  

Best regards Alan


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Have I missed something ????? - I thought Bean had a bayside 34 ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

there were 5 cars in all who went

3 blue gtr 34s, the purple 34 above in addition to pauls le mans

i have load of pictures of the day (as does everyone im sure),


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Bean's is the purple R34, I know this because he was nice enough to give me a lift.

Sunshine, Skylines and Nismo. Great day


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

lovely pics! that z-tune is soso nice


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

was good to meet you nick too

that purple 34 looked fantastic on the road

even if we did have to stop at every set of traffic lights!
tokyo traffic huh


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Daz said:


> Have I missed something ????? - I thought Bean had a bayside 34 ?


He has 2 GTR's :smokin:


----------



## devin (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Pharoahe said:


> He has 2 GTR's :smokin:


Ah, ok. Thanks for clearing that up :smokin:


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

hyrev said:


>


 *dribble*


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice to meet and see everyone today. Perfect day for a nice chat and somewhat slow drive around Tokyo. Gotta love those traffic lights!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Great pics! :smokin:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

DCD said:


> Nice to meet and see everyone today. Perfect day for a nice chat and somewhat slow drive around Tokyo. Gotta love those traffic lights!


where are your pictures Dino?


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Carbon*

I really want one of those carbon insert steering wheels and the parts around the seats...Would the steering wheel work with the R33 GTR as it keeps the airbag.. Doubt the carbon seat parts would fit with the R33 GTR seats...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Pharoahe said:


> where are your pictures Dino?


Day off


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Not much you can say about those pics really....except

             

WOW!

If I had 20k then bet it on a horse at odds of 3 to 1    

I might get near


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great to see everybody after so long. Sweet cars all round. Not sure if the Nismo gal was happy with the lack of Nismo parts on all the modded Rs. LOL!

Thanks for posting up the pix, Paul. Top shots.

Cya O!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I'm sure Top Secret would be happy!!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I'm glad everyone had a good time 
Damn traffic lights lol 
Thanks for the comments, but all the cars are were great !!
Cheers for the pics Paul.
Yes - lets have a meet somewhere we can have a 'proper' drive too


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hyrev said:


> And now for the Materpiece, my new pride and joy:



Suits you


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Bean man that MP3 car of yours looks stunning!!!!! 

And am so glad its coming to the UK!!!!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks like a great time you guys had, i should try to make it down to Japan some time, perhaps next summer, haha Dino you gonna have to show me around man, you know Japan better than i do afterall


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

jaw-droppingly gorgeous pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

I can't say this enough Stunning !! :smokin:


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Cars look great as ever guys.

Bean, the car looks :smokin: . Is that the Trust Ti-R pipe on there, is it noisey?

Brakes look great, are they Alcon or AP based?

Regards
Nito


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Great pics, out of those, it's the Z Tune i like the least


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

They can keep the Z-Tune, but Beans car - w00t, that car looks awesome, its just right in every respect - and from a devout R32 and earlier enthusiast, thats quite a comment


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

NITO said:


> Bean, the car looks :smokin: . Is that the Trust Ti-R pipe on there, is it noisey?
> 
> Nito


I'll leave Bean to answer that, but lets just say we could hear Bean and HipoGTR coming from about 10 miles away


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice!

Is the MP3 the same tune as the bayside , Bean?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol that 34 was quite loud wasnt it lol


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

thank you all for the comments.
we had a great time, cant wait till
D-Day (dyno day). I like the MP3 and 
Hipogtr better than the Z tune as well.
I guess it is all the attention to detail
their cars have (a ton of CF).


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the pics 
I really like that Z-tune...
I've met a guy from the magazine CarNavi on a friday night last year at the Tatsumi Parking Area, he brought that car over (same number plate). He got it from Nismo for a one-week test, damn this car is nice.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Virdee - thanks - same comment back at your car though...

Nito - yes it's the Ti-R. It's a bit louder than the NE-1 but it's not bad to live with to be honest. Brakes are the Trust Grex kit front and rear - I'm very impressed with them.

Dan - A comment like that from you is, indeed, worth it's weight. Cheers.

Circus - No it's not as highly tuned as the T04Z car. It's been built to be a very capable street car, and fun on occasional track days.

Z-tune is a great car - the chassis and body work is second to none. However, for me, the engine and interior could be better.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> Z-tune is a great car - the chassis and body work is second to none. However, for me, the engine and interior could be better.


i second that....what were the seats wrapped in - pleather?
The Z Tune is now my background on my new laptop---i mean my wife's laptop.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Very, very nice pics Hyrev! Do you have any of the interior of the Z-tune? I´ve seen some before but would like to see a couple of new ones. 

Bean mate, that car of yours is simply stunning! Must be a tuff choice to choose car when you feel like taking a drive.  I think I need to sell the R33 and buy me a MP R34... 

/P


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Here's a few more.

Wasn't sure if you'd mind the number plates being shown so I blanked them anyway.

They need to be resized really but I haven't got time at the moment.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

same as the comments above think the interior could have been a little better on the z tune, they should have used those nismo seats they had in the store they looked very neat

nick, nice pics


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Sorry, been messing around a bit as it's the first time I've posted pictures in a thread !


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Dont worry about the size  i reaaly like it this big. Maybe next time use imageveneu they make te pictures automatically smaller for you.

From all the cars i realy like this this car the most.



This is the car from hipogtr isn't it? The car has a massive road presence and an impressive engine bay with the HKS v-cam system.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

...  (speechless)


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Bean,
MP3 is just an awsome colour.....Did you have much of a problem finding one?

Gerry


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Pharoahe said:


> Dont worry about the size  i reaaly like it this big. Maybe next time use imageveneu they make te pictures automatically smaller for you.


Cheers, I'll have a look for that.

All the GTR's had mods I'd want myself. No horrible tacky bodykits or graphics, just pure class. Love the Top Secret front bumper.

Hopefully someone can get some audio at the dyno day, they sound twice as good as they look....


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

NickM said:


> Cheers, I'll have a look for that.
> 
> All the GTR's had mods I'd want myself. No horrible tacky bodykits or graphics, just pure class. Love the Top Secret front bumper.
> 
> Hopefully someone can get some audio at the dyno day, they sound twice as good as they look....


http://www.imagevenue.com/


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Wow!

I really need to get back over there ...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Gez said:


> Bean,
> MP3 is just an awsome colour.....Did you have much of a problem finding one?
> 
> Gerry


Cheers!
It took a long, long time to find one in the right condition - supposedly there were less than 200 made...


Nick - great pictures!!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Bajie - I'm just waiting for the word from my boss mate...

Bean - I think some nice background scenery and DCD behind the camera is what's called for...


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

amazing cars )


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

Great pics, as the cars.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

2 of my favorite pics - thanks for putting your pics as well NickM


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

If you want to see more of this very special car make sure you check the pages of J-tuner in the near future. For now enjoy this wallpaper


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

do you think the hotel will mind if change their desktop to that? lol

one way to find out


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Dino !! More pics mate


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

wahey!

Thanks Nick for posting up the pics!  The one with the three blue GTR's lined up is my favorite  How you managed to take a (good) photo while being a passenger in Bean's monster I have no idea! 

Dino, excellent pictures as always :smokin:

And yes, mine is the GTR with the child seat in the back!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Incredible footage

keep the pictures coming


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

DCD that last picture of Bean's car is superb!!

All the cars are thanks for sharing.

Bean - you can't take that car to UK - I'm sure someone will pester you to buy it!!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Shame I was too slow with the camera, could have gotten one of the Testarossa that had broken down on the way to Autobacs.  

Or the Ferrari F-50 that I saw shortly before Bean picked me up, christ did that thing sounded good...

Has anyone got a proper video camera for the dyno this Sat? My camera does video too, but the sound won't be that great, only a pocket job...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

that ferrari was quite funny, was a mint car but it looked quite poorly sat by the side of the road.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i will have my mini dv camera with me as well as still camera.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Nick - Thanks for posting the photos - they are excellent.

Pharaohe - you would be correct. Thanks very much for the feedback.

DCD/Bean - awesome photo with one very special car!

Cya O!


----------

